# 13 inch inside spread?



## RED SNAP (Jul 22, 2009)

does this deer meet the 13 inch minimum inside spread requirement that is now in effect in alot of east Texas counties?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't think so, he's close....


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

Can't measure only has one ear.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

yer_corks_under said:


> Can't measure only has one ear.


I hunted a 13 inch county last year and didn't shoot an 'older' buck because he was too close to call. I was told that typically if the antler is outside of the ears then he should be ok.....with that, there are always exceptions! Good luck this year!


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd say no. Outside the ears is the best judge and the inside of the right side is not outside his ear.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

really close, he is an older, mature deer, so his ear are prolly over 13". a few more pics would help, but it wouldn't surprise me if he is a hair over 13"


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd let him walk, it's not worth the risk.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Gonna be real close, I would say no, I'm an East Tx hunter as well & I've done some measuring lately of some deer I killed and some deer that my friend killed in Jasper in the National Forrest. From what I measured it seems that both ears have to be up (alert position) like the deer you have in the pic and the beams needs to be right on the "OUTSIDE" of the ear to make 13". Basically, the INSIDE spread has to be from ear tip to ear tip to be around 13" with the inside of the beams starting at the tip of the ear. We probably measured 30 deer that my friend killed in the National Forrest over his lifetime and 2 or 3 were actually legal. GONNA MAKE IT EITHER REAL TOUGH FOR SOME HUNTERS or THERE WILL BE ALOT OF ILLEGAL DEER GETTING SHOT AND HID AFTER THEY GET GROUND CHECKED!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

how about this one


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Silentkilla~ from the pic and his ears being up its hard to tell but I would say YES he's a shooter, looks pretty heavy and plenty wide!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

One thing to remember is that the deer in east texas have a lot bigger ears than the ones in the colorado county area where this was started, I have ranches in both areas and call the subspecies at our colorado county ranch short ears and the subspecies in east texas long ears.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

NO....


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*they always look biger from behind*



silentkilla said:


> how about this one


that one i say no as most deer look better walking away hwell:


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

I would say NO FAYETTE was one of the first counties to start the 13" and it has help alot got to look good the alert position is the best way to tell so i whistle at them, then shoot but iam only shooting 65 to a 100 yards. Hope this helps.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

first photo no, second photo yes.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

First picture probably about 12" or 12.5" second picture looks like a shooter to me. been hunting in a 13" county for two years, sometimes its tuff. My deer lease has a 14" min inside spread rule, shot a seven point that measured 14 1/4" inside, the only reason I got that deer was that I had good pictures of it before deer season and I was sure it was wide enough. The second picture looks about the same width as my 7 pointer....


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

silentkilla said:


> how about this one


Even if the ears are out, when they are walking away the angle makes the antlers look a lot wider in relation to the ear spread.

Word to the wise...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's one that's too close to call...


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

If you got to think about it too long,from my experiances,let it walk.I ain't shooting and then have to measure him to make sure.You will know when the right one comes along.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

This 13" rule is gonna be a test this year, especially in Polk County, I hope TP&W has enough nightime enforcement on timber company land to make enforcement worthwhile. This is way different country than central Texas and a different kind of poacher, I don't see this policy doing anything but giving fines to people that might make an honest mistake and getting hammered for it, it will stop when they High Fence the forest and get range riders. Then again the ways of the $700 hunter will dissappear, hello big money, can you say $2500 a gun in East Texas? YOU WILL. rs


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Tough call depending on where you are hunting, the good thing is that you have cameras out so you get a better idea of what is out there versus that surprising you on opening morning and you drop him to find out he is not legal. Good Luck.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

He's a dink, let him grow.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good information "they always look bigger from behind". Don't try to judge a close one from behind, you'll get in trouble.

If there's doubt let him walk. 

TH


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Just my $.02------------if you see it while hunting and start thinking man I think he is close, he problably is not 13. If you see him and start clipping on the release or grabbing for the rifle he probably is over.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

IMO....the deer in the first pic does not meet restrictions


----------



## KILLROY (Jul 2, 2005)

The first one no....the second maybe? I would definitly get a good look from the front side before I let the air out of him.


----------



## buckduster (Jul 26, 2005)

If you even have to think about it when he steps out,,,,,,,He ain't big enough


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes. Kill it!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

First deer no, 2nd maybe . I've been full time taxidermist over 20 yrs, you guys with pictures write this down: East Texas mature deer 7" end of nose to front corner of eye, younger deer use 6 1/2". Get a photo of deer with head broadside and (standing in same) spot straight on.On a sheet of paper mark the distance in the broadside picture from eye to nose, then use that same paper to measure the spread on the straight on shot. You can even measure the tines and get a rough B&C score(gets real close). Hill country deer usually are 6 1/2" to 6 3/4" on mature deer, 6" on the youngsters. South texas 7" on younger and 7 1/2" on mature deer.If you have mounts from your area measure them and see if I know what I'm talking about(or call your local taxidermist, guarantee he knows).For those of you fretting about limits, my county has been under the 13" program for 5 years and the average antler size on deer taken is up about 20" on B&C scores compared to previous decades, it's working well, you'll see.-Mike


----------



## silver reflections (Aug 30, 2008)

I have seen too many little deer, and over the past few years, only one good deer. Hunting with this rule does get old. I used to hunt many days out of the year, but have cut this down to a few. I shoot more deer with a camera now.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> This 13" rule is gonna be a test this year, especially in Polk County, I hope TP&W has enough nightime enforcement on timber company land to make enforcement worthwhile. This is way different country than central Texas and a different kind of poacher, I don't see this policy doing anything but giving fines to people that might make an honest mistake and getting hammered for it, it will stop when they High Fence the forest and get range riders. Then again the ways of the $700 hunter will dissappear, hello big money, can you say $2500 a gun in East Texas? YOU WILL. rs


Big Horns and Big Money, say good bye to how things were in the good ole days and it is a shame!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Auer Power said:


> I'd let him walk, it's not worth the risk.


Yep.


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Tip of the Day. 

Wait till gun season, grab your twelve gauge and pop a slug in. Now here's the tricky part, wait till he faces you and let 'er rip right between the eyes. That oughta knock them horns out about another 2", then you'll be good to good. 

-B.Lullo


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Both of them need to be ground checked !


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

I had an old man tell me years ago if you keep shooting young bucks you well never kill a big one.


----------



## silverado 1 (Jul 21, 2007)

Both deer shoot. I spoke with the game warden last season and he told me the first year in a county with a "13" inch rule they are a give u a little room for error. But that don"t mean you can go as far as to shoot a "10" inch and that would qualify as a little room for error.


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

NOOOOO If in doubt you must let him walk. You could buy a lot of ribeyes if you get caught and have to pay the fine. My dos centavos.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

well i know what i'm going to do but here's a front veiw & no i'm not talking about the buck down low


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

SilentKilla~That buck looks good and legal to me! Looks like a good East TX buck! Put him in the cooler!


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

If you have to ask then dont shoot. Our rule for the lease if your first impression is not "He's a shooter" then let him walk. Those are close but will be better next year. Let them walk.


----------



## alamo hunter (Sep 28, 2009)

YOU are really sportin those east tx deer.You are gonna make the price of east tx leases go sky high.Please stop it.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

first one no ! second one shoot !


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

I would shot both I mean what looks 13 to me might look like 12 to others


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*rabbit.*

the rabbit appears to be about 8 to 10 months old. east texas rabbit as well. shoot it!! haha


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Knifeman said:


> I had an old man tell me years ago if you keep shooting young bucks you well never kill a big one.


If someone had shot that old man when he was young, you would have never heard that....


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Where I hunt in Victoria County the deer tend to run a little smaller so I am extra careful when taking a buck. We have been in antler restrictions for several years now and I can definately see a difference in the buck quality.


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

Don't Shoot!...... If you gotta ask......he aint


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

he sure is a big bodied deer


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

they are lienient, they are getting a lot of community service hrs, because of the ones that are under size, and if the county has been under this size restriction for more than a yr. not very lienient.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Here is a link to the 2008 buck harvest in Colorado County. Click on each photo to get inside measurement, age and B&C score.

http://ccwma.org/Photos/2008/bucks2008/bucks2008.html


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

silverado 1 said:


> Both deer shoot. I spoke with the game warden last season and he told me the first year in a county with a "13" inch rule they are a give u a little room for error. But that don"t mean you can go as far as to shoot a "10" inch and that would qualify as a little room for error.


HaHa. There will be little leniancy, trust me, tickets will be given in Polk County to the deer that are brought back to camp.:tongue: rs


----------



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

One thing I noticed, I recently measured my only mount and ear tip to ear tip is 14". I also read a page from Parks and Wildlife that said:

outside of eye - outside of eye = 5 1/2"
ears = 4 1/2" each

By my math that's 14 1/2" ear tip to ear tip. :headknock

I dunno....

Anyway he's really close....If you're not 100% I wouldn't. Unless you have some, correction, A LOT of spare change in the truck.


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Take him and ask questions later.


RED SNAP said:


> does this deer meet the 13 inch minimum inside spread requirement that is now in effect in alot of east Texas counties?


----------



## RED SNAP (Jul 22, 2009)

The deer that I posted is 4 1/2+ years old,anyone calling this deer a dink does not know how to age a deer very well. I will ground check this buck if he gives me the oppertunity and then post his pick with a ruler across his antlers. Illegal by width or not this deer is very close to his full potential.


----------

